# Commander-in-Chief Reportedly Rejects CF Truce During Olympics



## The Bread Guy (29 Sep 2009)

This from the _Globe & Mail_:


> Shortly after signing on as official patron of the Olympic Truce for the 2010 Winter Games, Governor-General Michaëlle Jean rejected a suggestion yesterday that a truce be imposed on Canadian military action in Afghanistan for the 17 days of the Olympics.
> 
> "I think we must build peace in Afghanistan, and that's what our soldiers are trying so hard to achieve," Ms. Jean told reporters, after a lengthy student forum on the Olympic truce, attended by the Governor-General and John Furlong, CEO of the Vancouver 2010 Organizing Committee.
> 
> ...


----------



## helpup (29 Sep 2009)

If I said it once I will say it again.  Alot of people were very leary of the GG when she was first proposed.  Full disclosure I was raised eyebrow leary.   But this lady has earned my respect and does a credit to her postition.


----------



## OldSolduer (29 Sep 2009)

I find this somewhat interesting. 

These people propose we cease ops in Afghanistan during the Olympics. Presumably, perhaps these people would be willing to "negotiate" with the Taliban to cease murdering the people of Afghanistan during the Olympics.

Or does it only apply to the CF? ???


----------



## GAP (29 Sep 2009)

I was liking the GG until I heard this....is she reverting to her former CBC personna?  :

Oooops, just reread it....I still like her!!  ;D


----------



## Roy Harding (29 Sep 2009)

I was also one of the nay sayers when Her Excellency was appointed.

I felt the same way when her predecessor's appointment was announced.

I was completely wrong twice in a row, and I'm ecstatic to eat crow in both cases.

Maybe Her Majesty should check with me prior to making appointments to this office, and then appoint the one I am most vehemently opposed to.


----------



## kratz (29 Sep 2009)

That's alright, GAP's comment made me look up the GG's biography. I knew she was new to the country, but I was not aware she had also been with the CBC.

I agree with her sentiment of not ceasing operations during the Olympics.


----------



## gcclarke (29 Sep 2009)

I like the trend of ex-CBC people. I suggest Jian Ghomeshi next.


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 Oct 2009)

...from the only reporter to cover this angle of the GG's event, shared in accordance with the "fair dealing" provisions, Section 29, of the _Copyright Act._:


> There will be no stilling of Canadian guns in Afghanistan, even as Canada urges all nations in the world to observe an Olympic truce while the 2010 Winter Olympic Games go on.
> 
> Canada's awkward plea for Olympic peace was the cornerstone of its resolution introduced yesterday at the United Nations General Assembly. The motion was passed unanimously by delegates, many representing countries with long histories of military conflict.
> 
> ...


----------



## MikeL (21 Oct 2009)

Do these people just assume you can call up the local Taliban leader an have a time out for a couple weeks ?

Here you go Taliban, you are free to do whatever you want for the next 2 weeks, we won't do anything.. enjoy the time to re-org an plant IEDs..


----------



## Redeye (21 Oct 2009)

Jian Ghomeshi would be an alright choice.

I think The Voice from The Current would be better though.  I'd love Throne Speeches.  Problem is the effect is sort of lost if you see him.  Though not really, he's a rather intimidating individual.

What about Rex Murphy?



			
				gcclarke said:
			
		

> I like the trend of ex-CBC people. I suggest Jian Ghomeshi next.


----------



## Dennis Ruhl (21 Oct 2009)

Constitution Act 1867

 15.  The Command-in-Chief of the Land and Naval Militia, and of all Naval and Military Forces, of and in Canada, is hereby declared to continue and be vested in the Queen.

I am confused.  Is Jean the Queen?  I guess I missed that one.


----------



## RangerRay (21 Oct 2009)

Dennis Ruhl said:
			
		

> Constitution Act 1867
> 
> 15.  The Command-in-Chief of the Land and Naval Militia, and of all Naval and Military Forces, of and in Canada, is hereby declared to continue and be vested in the Queen.
> 
> I am confused.  Is Jean the Queen?  I guess I missed that one.



Rideau Hall thinks she is...


----------



## Colin Parkinson (27 Oct 2009)

I for one had my doubts about her, I will happily admit that my doubts were unfounded, considering her background, I say she is doing an excellent job and has grown into the role nicely.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (27 Oct 2009)

Who is the idiot that suggested Canada declare a cease fire in the Sandbox anyway?  The suggestion is so stupid, it should not have to even have been dignified with an answer.  Certainly not from the Gov. Gen!


----------



## Rheostatic (28 Oct 2009)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Who is the idiot that suggested Canada declare a cease fire in the Sandbox anyway?


 Nobody. The idea of the Olympic truce is part of an ancient tradition, revived by the IOC in 1992 and adopted by the UN as a resolution to promote peace. It is not specific to Afghanistan or the CF. It should come as no surprise that, in light of such a resolution, the news media of any country at war would seek a reaction from their leaders.


----------



## PPCLI Guy (28 Oct 2009)

gcclarke said:
			
		

> I like the trend of ex-CBC people. I suggest Jian Ghomeshi next.



Christie Blatchford.

That would put the cat amongst the proverbial pigeons.....

Dave


----------



## GAP (28 Oct 2009)

I can just see her pointing out the similarities between the opposition and a bag of hammers.....  ;D


----------



## PPCLI Guy (28 Oct 2009)

And when she is done, she can be Colonel-in-Chief of my favourite English-speaking regular force Infantry Regiment.


----------



## GAP (28 Oct 2009)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> And when she is done, she can be Colonel-in-Chief of my favourite English-speaking regular force Infantry Regiment.



Is that The RCR?  ;D


----------



## helpup (30 Oct 2009)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> And when she is done, she can be Colonel-in-Chief of my favourite English-speaking regular force Infantry Regiment.



geesh now that you guys have an ex one as a honorary Col you want to keep the tradition going.  Is there something about Cougars you prefer?


----------

